# Old Imac G3 Snow Won't boot



## HabitRtyuip (Nov 15, 2017)

I have this old Imac G3 Snow that when I first got it, it booted, now it stays on the gray Apple with the spinning circle, I think the hard drives bad, but when I run the "Fsck" command in single user mode, it says it appears to be ok, and the cd drive is bad and I don't have a external one so I can't boot from a cd. Anything I could do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have access to another Mac, you can create a bootable USB Flash Drive with your OSX CD/DVD https://business.tutsplus.com/tutor...e-usb-drive-with-os-x-snow-leopard--cms-21491


----------



## HabitRtyuip (Nov 15, 2017)

This is the first Mac I have ever had, so I don't have any others, and I am pretty sure I can't boot it from Usb anyway


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You certainly can boot from USB, Apple was one of the first supporters of this technology.
What is the OSX version you have on your computer? 
Later versions of OSX allow you to start the computer and hold down the *Command *(Apple) and *R *keys. To boot into OSX Recovery.If you have a WiFi internet connection, you can restore over the internet. 
Other then that, you can get a USB CD/DVD RW drive, or if you a Mac OSX .dmg on USB you can boot from it.
https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac/how-reinstall-mac-os-x-using-internet-recovery-3593641/


----------



## HabitRtyuip (Nov 15, 2017)

Just found out about Verbose Mode, after a while it says "touch: /var/run/installer: read-only file system" followed by "logger unknown facility name: install." being shown 2 times, and that repeats.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try these suggestions
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201573

https://www.lifewire.com/top-troubleshooting-tips-startup-problems-2259907


----------

